# Looking for opinions on this idea...



## Zenithic4k (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok I recently finished building my computer, granted I'm still a newbie at it--along with customizing--I wanted a few opinions on a fan idea I had. I only use one optical drive, seeing as its all I need I have 3 empty expansion bays for other drives that I'll probably never use. Does anyone know, if it would be possible to fit a 120mm or 80mm fan (intake) to the front of my computer? I know I would have to make some modifications but I just want to know if anyone has tried it or thinks its an idea worth trying. 

I'll post pics if needed.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

You mean something like this?

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/product.php?productid=1600&cat=53&page=1


----------



## Zenithic4k (Oct 26, 2007)

Exactly. Anyone know where they sell something like this in the US? Would this fit in the actual disk drive bays or just for the HD's (like in the pic). That would be way better then me having to retro fit a 120 or 80mm


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999141&Tpk=A2309

there are a few others, but thats about it

http://www.xoxide.com/scythe-kama-bay-cooler-black.html maybe?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Most cases have a spot in the front to mount at least 1 80mm fan, this is usually low in the front of the case


----------



## Zenithic4k (Oct 26, 2007)

So the standard CD drive bay is the 5.25? i think the kama was exactly what i am looking for, read up that their fans suck though so perhaps I will buy another 120mm from newegg for cheap.

Thanks so much, I had no idea they had this kinda thing. Figured I'd have to pull off a DIY.


----------

